# Mini Saanens



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone know how much they milk?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, it really depends on genetics, health, and feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also think it depends on the generation.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Am I realistic to think they will milk more than a straight nigi yet less than a full saanen? The saanen doe is very well bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You are correct.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Am I realistic to think they will milk more than a straight nigi yet less than a full saanen? The saanen doe is very well bred.


yep..also genetics and generation...


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

okay the generation part what is better f1 or like final generation isn't that f5? Just checkin to see if I have this part correct.

I ask because I read that the crossed kids when they cross do not produce as high.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think it really depends on their genetics. I mean if you have a standard doe that produces a gallon or even 3/4 of a gallon of milk a day crossed with a nigie buck that's dam produces to the highest ratio of her breed...I'd say you have pretty good odds that a mini even in later generations would produce significant amount of milk.


----------

